# i'd hate to be immortal and fall down a bottomless pit!!



## Saucy (Feb 16, 2003)

some elves were immortal right!?
so lets say he fell down a bottomless pit.
would he fall forever?
then again, you can never really have a bottomless pit! so if he did it the bottom would he have to stay there forever!
don't think about it to hard u might hurt yourself!  


note: i'd hate to be that poor elf!


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 16, 2003)

You know that if there was a hole all the way through the earth and you fell into it ther would be a point, right in the middle, where gravity was nuetralized and you would just float in one space.


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 16, 2003)

Elves can only not die of old age or sickness. But they can die in battle so they could be crushed i would think. 
So if their was a bottom : stinks to be the elf
If their was no bottom: stinks to be the elf


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *You know that if there was a hole all the way through the earth and you fell into it ther would be a point, right in the middle, where gravity was nuetralized and you would just float in one space. *



LMAO Elgee, hehe that would be hilarious to see...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DurinLongBeard _
> *Elves can only not die of old age or sickness. But they can die in battle so they could be crushed i would think.
> *



But there is no bottom! They wouldnt be crushed! I think it would be fun. Sort of like a never-ending roller coaster... hehe


----------



## MacAddict (Feb 17, 2003)

Falling forever eh? I think i'd get really bored after about 5 years of straight falling . And anyway how could there be a bottomless pit? I mean say theres a hole in FL, USA and a hole in Japan do the 2 connect? And wouldn't that mean you'd fall till you reached the middle then you'd kinda be falling up until your momentum decreased and you fall back to the center of the earth again. Plus isn't it really hot at the center of the earth?


~MacAddict


----------



## Beorn (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *You know that if there was a hole all the way through the earth and you fell into it ther would be a point, right in the middle, where gravity was nuetralized and you would just float in one space. *



Ya know, there must be a hole! That would explain the phrase "Getting weary of Middle-earth"


----------



## Bombadillo (Feb 18, 2003)

my personal opinion is that elves do die out of boredom....
at least when all the songs are sung and hair is cut and manicures made.... 
[imagening an elf sitting in the earths core singing 
elbereth, giltoniel, and doing his nails... ]


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah that would really stink to be him.


Hey Celeb I'm haveing problems! You had 10 warning points, now you have 8, how'd that happen?


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

I dunno how I would do it but I would kill myself after so long of falling! Well elves can die of a broken heart (i wonder how many of them die that way...) so if my heart was broken that I was falling... maybe i'd die! hmm interesting question tho!!


----------



## Saucy (Feb 18, 2003)

*IT MIGHT NOT BE SO BAD*

eventually perhaps another stupid elf would fall down the same hole and maybe he's have a deck of cards or something,
imagine this playing poker while falling...or better yet u could fall in love (if it is an elf of an oppisite sex) and u could break each others hearts and put yourselves out of your misery.


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

haha hmm... thats a good idea!! while falling wouldn't the cards get messed up tho? and they'd fall slower if u weren't holding them but then u couldn't really play... maybe they'd fall with gameboys instead!


----------



## Saucy (Feb 18, 2003)

*elves with gameboys*

sorry that does not seem like a possibility gameboys are a simple amusement and i doubt any elves would bother with them... unless there was a l.o.t.r.'s game maybe they'd like zelda it has elves in it!?

also these too elves that r falling to there dooms
are they stupid or did they get pushed in by orcs?


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

Well if u want to be picky  the elves wouldn't fall just by themselves into a hole- they do have excellent eye sight and they are very graceful too. And yes they would be playing the LotR game on their gameboys!


----------



## Saucy (Feb 19, 2003)

what happens when the batteries run out?


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 19, 2003)

They are silmaril powered game boys. Never go out. Sort of like the Energizer bunny.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 19, 2003)

i don't mean to sound mean but i'm almost tempted to find an elf and push him down the hole just to find out what would happen
actually i'd have to pussh two down so he didn't get lonely tee-hee


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 19, 2003)

We are smart elves and have extra batteries in our pockets- or we use special elf powers to recharge them. I mean theres gotta be some elvish way...


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Powersauce if you did push one in how would you find out what would happen to them? Don't elves have a sort of self destruct thing I mean if they just get really lonely they would die if they chose to right.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

well if i pushed 2 down he wouldn't be lonley
and i'd give him a video camrera
tee-hee New reality television show"Elves in a hole" written and produced by powersauce!
(sounds good don'yt ya think?)


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2003)

How would you get your video camera back?


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

i'd just have to be willing to let it stay down there!
the loss of a camera is worth the great fun it'd be to watch!


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah but how do you watch it if you don't have it?


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

it would be coneccted over the internet, some video camera's can do that u know!


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh ok sorry but they didn't have video cameras in middle earth times.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

This is hilarious!!
 
I guess if the pit really was bottomless he would just keep falling and falling and falling...

Although if he didn't get food wouldn't he die of malnutrition?

Maybe Gandalf wouldn't cos he was Maiar but an Elf would...cos they can be killed...they just can't die naturally.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 21, 2003)

no they would not because the hole is underneath a fruit tree and fruit often falls down the hole!, and once and awhile a stupid animal falls down and they can eat it! plus the whole is also a well known spot to dump garbage so if they have to they can go through that garbage!!! that will also keep them from getting bored!


----------



## Lasgalen (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Oh ok sorry but they didn't have video cameras in middle earth times. *


Maybe we could use Palantirs!?  



> _Originally posted by powersauce_69 _
> *plus the whole is also a well known spot to dump garbage so if they have to they can go through that garbage!!! that will also keep them from getting bored!*


I would be a very unhappy elf if I had garbage dumped on me. Of course, cleaning and rebraiding my hair would keep me occupied.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Saucy (Feb 21, 2003)

my point exactly!!!
plus sometimes u find some pretty cool stuff in the trash (not that i know ) 
"one elves trash, is the elves in the bottomless pit's treasure"
tee-hee


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 21, 2003)

Who decided bottomless holes have amenities?


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 21, 2003)

Who decided they don't?

This is the Hole-Tel Ritz!

oooooooooooh bad joke. Really bad... stinky bad... AWFUL!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 22, 2003)

It's ok.
You can get away with bad jokes once in a while. 

Just don't make a habit of it.

And anyway...let's say the hole Gandalf fell in was bottomless...It's just a bleak rock thing...and he'd just keep falling...

That's not cool.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 22, 2003)

POINT OF ORDER!
That was a chasm, not a hole. Big difference!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

Why? 
What's the difference?


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 23, 2003)

Chasms are like big cracks. Holes are like pits. . .


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

Right...I know that.
But if they're both bottomless it doesn't really matter WHICH you fall down really...


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 24, 2003)

It is impossible for there to be a bottomless chasm. So there. . . Elgee sticks her tongue out and shakes her jester hat.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 7, 2003)

it doesn't matter what kind of hole just that there is a hole

"wow it'snice 2 b back i haven't been here in days!!!!!!!"
tee hee anybody miss me?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 7, 2003)

Welcome back. . .

you see chasms kind of narrow towards the bottom and have to end somewhere. . . or else they become pits.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 8, 2003)

hey don't make this a science lesson!!!
the elf fell down a hole (or got pushed tee-hee)
that's has simple as it gets!


----------



## Aulë (Mar 8, 2003)

There is no way that they could survive.
The gravity in the centre of the earth would be too great, and they'de be crushed into nothingness.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks 4 bursting my bubble but admit it , the whole idea whould be pretty funny!!!! and plus the hole i suposse doesn't have to be bottomless only so deep that he couldn't get out! 

gosh somebody charge me with cruelty to elves!, this is 2 funny though


----------



## Farin (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah, but who says there is a center of Middle Earth??? or even gravity in Middle Earth??? I know I know, science science physics physics, but you never know! It could be like the matrix "You think thats air you're breathing"!!! Consider that one....


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Mar 9, 2003)

this is by far the funniest thread i;ve seen geez such a huge conversation about the type of pit, etc. etc.!! lol


----------



## Farin (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with lotrobsession4


----------



## Saucy (Mar 14, 2003)

thank u thank u and guesss who started it moi yep i can smile and say i wrote the funniest thread on the forum ha ha! wahoodles!


----------



## Saucy (Mar 20, 2003)

*i'd hate to be immortal and get hit by a speeding truck ten times in a row*

once again the poor elves will be tortured, what WOULD happen it's a sick thought?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 20, 2003)

the "poor elve" would die!


----------



## Saucy (Mar 20, 2003)

no he would not he'd just get reallly big boo_boo's
he's immortal duh?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 20, 2003)

no silly, they can still die, they only dont die through illness and old age, they can get like "hit by a truck" and they WILL die!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 20, 2003)

Yeah, Elves are only immortal in the sense that they don't die of old age. If they were hit by something going at 80 MPH, they would most definately die of internal bleeding, whiplash, shock, broken ribs, broken lungs... ect.

And unless I'm mistaken, cars weren't 'invented yet' in LOTR...


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, an Elf can only die from a big injury or a broken heart. Other than that, they do live forever.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 23, 2003)

well not this elf he never dies tee-hee no matter what
"oh yeah not to mention after the truck hit him the ambulance ran him over"
tee-hee


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2003)

you silly billy, then he wouldnt be an Elve would he, hed be...an.....somthing else :S


----------



## Saucy (Mar 23, 2003)

then he's an immortal man posing has an elf tee-hee


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *It is impossible for there to be a bottomless chasm. So there. . . Elgee sticks her tongue out and shakes her jester hat. *



Why not?! Since when do you know all?!


----------



## legoman (Mar 28, 2003)

say there is a bottomless pit though, what makes you think an elf would fit into it. It might be a really tight squeeze. But then if it was big enough what shape do you reckon it would be? Circle, Square? A mixture of different shapes? or totally random.

And who dug it?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

Obviously it would have been Chuds.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 28, 2003)

> and who dug it?



Ih ave to admit it i did....i wanted to know what happend l.o.l
oh yeah i pushed the elf in too!!!!!!!!!!but don't tell mowhaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## legoman (Mar 29, 2003)

hahaha, how mean would that be, the ultimate torture.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 29, 2003)

yes some may say it was almost EVIL but i was generally curious now if only i could remeember where i dug the hole?


----------



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

*I'd hate to be an immortal after a nuclear war!*

After a nuclear war the elves would be very lonely...and yes i know they would probably die of broken hearts...but what if they didn't?


----------



## ULTIMATORX (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, that would really stink but why would they die of broken hearts, I mean, elves seem to be seperated from everyone else and don't really care what other species do.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

i guess ur right may i rephrase i'd hate to be the only elf left in the world after a nuclear war...or during an ice age when everyone froze to death...nasty


----------



## Farin (Mar 30, 2003)

*lol, just jokin around...*

I think the elf or elves would just kill themselves cause:

a) the radiation can't be good for their complexion 
b) the icy cold can't be good for their complexion 
c) they'd have to reason to live- no one to fight, no one to love, no one to make peace with, no nature, and no shampoo

Or maybe they'd just wander around until they fell into a bottomless hole........


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 30, 2003)

Elves could die from extreme cold. From the Silmarillion many Elves died while crossing the Helcaraxe (translated into Grinding Ice....a place up north across the sea with a lot of cold and ice). Among them was the wife of Turgon, King of Gondolin. Elves would either get killed from the blasts of Nukes or die of broken hearts from the hurts done to the world of which they are bound to.


----------



## reem (Mar 31, 2003)

...good thing we're not elves, eh?
though i doubt that any of the elves could withstand a nuclear blast...they'd atleast be horribly mangled or they'd mutate into some deformed creature....no longer elves....just...stuff!

reem


----------



## Niniel (Mar 31, 2003)

But what if you would be really immortal, and couldn't be killed by anything at all... that would really suck... (I read a book once about a man who was immortal, and even if his head was cut off he would not die; and he was really afraid that everyone else would die and he would be left alone- it was written by a French writer, Simone de Beauvoir, if you want to read it).


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 1, 2003)

*Falls into the hole*

That wasn't very niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## reem (Apr 2, 2003)

immortals would probably feel 'streched' like butter spread on too much toast did i get it right?
reem


----------



## legoman (Apr 2, 2003)

later wonks...

now then if we want to get her out we're gonna need something heavy and more streamlined and a really big bit of rope, really big... what do you mean you dan't want her out?? I hope she can't hear you down there.

Still its lucky she's not immortal, I expect she'll die in a few days.

I wonder if she'll die from the gravity pull of the fall or of starvation...*ponders*


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Apr 2, 2003)

> yeah, but who says there is a center of Middle Earth??? or even gravity in Middle Earth??? I know I know, science science physics physics, but you never know! It could be like the matrix "You think thats air you're breathing"!!! Consider that one....



there has to be gravity in middle earth, or else everyone would just be floating around...

maybe if the elf's lucky he'll bump into the side of the wall so hard he'll die...but then what would happen to his body? maybe eventually it would wear off into nothingness, after falling so long...


----------



## Saucy (Apr 2, 2003)

maybe we should drop a trampoline down there so when she lands she can bounce back up!?


----------



## Turin (Apr 2, 2003)

Yeah your right. I'd hate to be an elf.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 2, 2003)

*Well*

Just because they are immortal, dosent mean they would survive an atomic blast anyway.

But it would be a slight nuisance if they did.......


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *later wonks...
> 
> now then if we want to get her out we're gonna need something heavy and more streamlined and a really big bit of rope, really big... what do you mean you dan't want her out?? I hope she can't hear you down there.
> ...



I am immortal. I'm an elf.

And you can't use a trampoline for when I land cos IT'S A BOTTOMLESS HOLE AND I WON'T LAND!

And I'm a she. And I haven't bumped into any walls yet! It's A LARGE hole and I'm falling in the middle.


----------



## legoman (Apr 3, 2003)

You're not an elf, I've met you, you havent got the right ears!

hehe, perhaps the brown underground stone swallower will eat you!!!

haha, realises no one will have a clue what he's on about. Damnit I wish Gabi was here! She'd be laughing.


----------



## Turin (Apr 3, 2003)

That would really suck.


----------



## reem (Apr 4, 2003)

...unless!! unless they wait a couple of hundred or so years till the nuclear effects kind of wear awaya dnt then they can start everything over!! u know! like reconstruct middle eartht he way they think it should be they won't have any pesky orc or evil dark lords bugging them and ruining their plans 
reem


----------



## Turin (Apr 4, 2003)

There would be nothing to eat or drink for about 50 years maybe more.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 4, 2003)

LEMBAS!! One small bite is enough to fill the stomach of a full grown man.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 4, 2003)

But you still need water; remember Frodo and Sam did have enough lembas in Mordor, but no water, and that was big problem.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 4, 2003)

yep it would defiantly suck tee-hee...mutated elves...hungry elves
its almost sad to think about!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saucy (Apr 5, 2003)

ur not an elf so u will soon die...o.m.g!
ok i'm gonna think of away to get u out..........i know we can use....wait...no that won't work...oh no....sorry bout digging the hole in the first place
hey i know if we dig a hole directly across from this one eventually u will fall out the other side into the atomosphere...BRILLIANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Turin (Apr 8, 2003)

I think you'd run out of limbas in a couple months.


----------



## Zale (Apr 9, 2003)

I hate to have to correct you all, but:
An elf (or indeed anyone) caught in a nuclear blast (assuming they survive) would not mutate. For that to happen, all the cells in the body would need to have their DNA altered in precisely the same way, in the same place. Radiation is just a matter of ionization and maybe changing one base to another (in the DNA), which would cause ONLY THE AFFECTED CELLS to mutate. Given the vast number of cells in the body it is very unlikely they all would. What could feasibly happen is that they all die. Or their offspring could be mutants, as only one gamete cell needs to be changed for that.


----------



## Turin (Apr 9, 2003)

I have no idea what you just said but I agree with you.


----------



## reem (Apr 11, 2003)

being a business student i would have no idea what you're talking about, but i'm sure you're right.
ok, so elves don't mutate, but they also don't die...or atleast some of them dont because they're hiding underground or somethng. and they get their water from nderground supplies....can that happen?? any way, if it doesn, then maybe well get soemthing like 'the time machine' 
...maybe when the limbas run out they'll start fighting with each other and ....ew never mind. let's just say they all die and be done with it!
reem


----------



## Saucy (Apr 11, 2003)

if they don't mutate thats good to know!


----------



## Zale (Apr 15, 2003)

The only dangers from radiation are dying (or having damage due to lots of cells dying, but not enough to kill), or having mutated offspring. That's all you need to know.

(BTW if I'm actually wrong, please correct me before I embarrass myself further!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 16, 2003)

For a scientist, Zale is right, but I am a writer so I don't care about science! I care about what sounds good in writing. . .

of course, mutated elfs don't sound good. How about elves becoming Non-corporeal and flitting about until a race of mutant snails takes over ME and then the flitters have to fight the elves!


----------



## reem (Apr 16, 2003)

err... mutilated snails???...er...no comments
reem


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 16, 2003)

Why? Can't you just see them crawling around, leaving glowing trails of slime? Can't you just see the slow motion battle scene between the whisps and the snails?

IT'S LIKE POETRY!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 17, 2003)

*shrieks* I AM TOO AN ELF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aulë (Apr 17, 2003)

Better watch out- the Chuds might get you...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 17, 2003)

What's a Chud?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 17, 2003)

A cannibalistic humanoid underground dweller.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 17, 2003)

Where did you come up with this?!


----------



## Zale (Apr 17, 2003)

Science is _good_ for fiction because if you obey the laws of science, then your fiction is, ultimately, believable. (Let's ignore magic!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 17, 2003)

No one ever believes me anyway. . .no one besides my pet nuclear snail, Eddie.


----------



## reem (Apr 19, 2003)

hehehemaybe he should meet up with my normal pet fish seymour! no but seriously, i don't think that mutated snails are...well....it just wouldn't work!! 
reem


----------



## Saucy (Apr 19, 2003)

if an elf was eaten by a chud would he/she die??


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 19, 2003)

Yes. 
Elves can die if they're slain.
They can just be reborn again if they choose.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 19, 2003)

ok then heres how u get out of the hole let the chud eat you and be reborn!
wow i'm so smart today


----------



## MrsElijahWood (Apr 19, 2003)

*Elvies*

It's true that elves are immortal, but if u read the books it says elves can be slain as a normal man can but can never grow old or perish from old age. So IF there were a nuclear war the elves would die too....if they existed, that is. 
ROCK ON FOR LIFE!!!!  
Louryn


----------



## Saucy (Apr 20, 2003)

THANK YOU mrs.ew
why is it whenever i come up with something funni peeps alaways insist in pointing out the logic...and scientific outlook of it all and ruin it....*sobs* ohh well,


----------



## Zale (Apr 20, 2003)

If you want a good example of (excellent) fiction that manages to ignore (or at least twist) science, then read the "Hitch-Hiker's Guide To The Galaxy", by Douglas Adams. _That's_ funny.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 20, 2003)

Or read "Continue this Totally Ridiculous story. . ." The worlds longest, most pointless, weirdest RPG ever!


----------



## reem (Apr 22, 2003)

ah yah! i read 'Hitch-hiker guid' man it was wierd! interesting, but wierd nonetheless! i was scratching my head the whole time! it's the kind of story...well, it's more of a monster of a book, not a story! well anyway, it's the kind of story you would read if you have nothing better to do and just want to go totally nuts in between more sophisticated books. 
i must admit though, i found the ending pretty hillarious! i liked it, despite it's many maddening improssibiliteis!
reem


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't WANT to be eaten.

I just want to keep falling.
It's kind of fun...

*Does a Stretch Armstrong move, extends her arm to the top of the hole, and pulls Aulë and Legsieman in with her.*


----------



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

stands at top of hole and laughs!!!hysterically!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey!! Will one of you still up there hit that Powersauce dude for me!!!!


----------



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

wonks !!! i am not a dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i am a gal and now i' am not gonna help you!!!! hmmmmmm 

puts piece of wood over top of hole to be a lid and begins to walk away. *snickers* "see how fun it is down there in the dark!

Laughs hysterically


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 25, 2003)

I call everyone dude.
Even my female friends.

So it's ok!!! DUDE! 

I say dude a lot. 

Anyway, you weren't going to help me ANYWAY.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

*is suddenly overcome with guilt. runs over lifts up wood are u ok? i'm not mad anymore..i was just having a bad day, i still wanna help you get out.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok. Sounds good to me.

Too bad I CAN'T GET OUT!!!

*the cries echo along the sides of the hole as she falls*

I feel like Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

niether can those people u knocked down...*ponders*


----------



## legoman (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey cool, wonks, can we do the whole bill and ted thing when they are falling into hell??
God I love that film!

"AAAARRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"

"****"

"AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!"

you ugly red source of all evil!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

Sure, Legsieman.
Knock yourself out.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

It'd also be horrible if you were an Elf and sentanced to 500000000000000000 acres full of food, all inside one building. Haha. WITH NO BATHROOMS...

DUM DUM DUM


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

That wouldn't be so bad actually.

You'd just make a sort of area in a corner for your bathroom...and you could run around the food and play and stuff...
And only eat when you're hungry.


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *You know that if there was a hole all the way through the earth and you fell into it ther would be a point, right in the middle, where gravity was nuetralized and you would just float in one space. *



Actually, I think I learned once that because of some phenomenon regarding centrifical force, you would't float, but when you reached the center of the earth the gravitational pull would be reversed because you would be at the beginning of the other gravitational axis and you would fall back up to where you started.


----------



## legoman (May 25, 2003)

That would actually depend on how fast you were travelling its the same idea thats used in cathode ray tubes, you'd speed up towards the centre then when you got to the centre you'd either fly off really fast or you'd get pulled back if you weren't fast enough, and your speed tends to depend on the gravity pull itself... Hang on since when did I become a physisist?

I can't even spell physasisiasist.


----------



## Saucy (May 25, 2003)

right???


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (May 31, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA this is the funniest thread in the whole forum! 

Although I think you should lay off the science, it's making me dizzy.


----------



## Saucy (May 31, 2003)

really u think soo i am touched.....hahahah
and science sucks but thats a whole new can of worms...i couldn't of done it without wonks though she's made the hole thing intresting!!!!
hahahaha pun intended
and everyone eles who participate in my nonsense


----------



## legoman (Jun 4, 2003)

hey don't go knocking science. 
Science rocks.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 6, 2003)

Personally, I much prefer the arts to the sciences but my reference seemed appropriate.


----------



## Saucy (Jun 6, 2003)

did we ever get wonks out of the hole?


----------



## legoman (Jun 7, 2003)

nope, though as far as I remember she dragged us in too.

Any suggestions for escape?


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 8, 2003)

Nope. *waves bye to the people in the hole and walks away.*


----------



## legoman (Jun 8, 2003)

oh thats just great that is.
You come along here and laugh at our posts, then when we ask you for help you just leave.
Theres gratitude for you.
huh!
how would you likeit if you werefalling down a never-ending pit? No I don't think you'd like it one little bit at all!

cheek.


----------



## Saucy (Jun 8, 2003)

well we will be falling for awhile i guess


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

*pulls a rope out of her magic pockets and lassos Legoman so he's falling next to her*

Let's play rock paper scissors!


----------



## Saucy (Feb 8, 2004)

hey i just rediscovered this thread!!!!!!!

wonks...it appears that all this time we have still been falling!


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Feb 9, 2004)

sorry to have to be all scientific and all, but wouldn't the earth go spinning off into space if there were a hole going right through it? Since the weight/mass or whatever is disturbed (_a disturbance in the force _  *ahem*), it would probably get knocked out of balance and go flying away.. to a galaxy far, far away... ? 

I've also always wondered what would happen if you built a looong pole in outer-space (or atleast in orbit), which was about as long as the earth's diameter...then brought it down to earth: would it teeter-totter on top like a see-saw, or be pulled down by gravity and "cover" the planet like a...hand?
hm. hehe, imagine how weird that would be if you could see the pole wobbling around in the sky  

would it look like this: 

pole>>> _____
earth>>> O


or like this?: (side ways)

O)


(does..anyone have the slightest idea what I'm babbling about, or should I just shut up?  )


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 9, 2004)

Ithilin said:


> sorry to have to be all scientific and all, but wouldn't the earth go spinning off into space if there were a hole going right through it? Since the weight/mass or whatever is disturbed (_a disturbance in the force _  *ahem*), it would probably get knocked out of balance and go flying away.. to a galaxy far, far away... ?
> 
> I've also always wondered what would happen if you built a looong pole in outer-space (or atleast in orbit), which was about as long as the earth's diameter...then brought it down to earth: would it teeter-totter on top like a see-saw, or be pulled down by gravity and "cover" the planet like a...hand?
> hm. hehe, imagine how weird that would be if you could see the pole wobbling around in the sky
> ...



Aaah, you're thinking too hard, and it's giving me a headache!  

Does this 'bottomless pit' have to be actual; I myself thought it was more theoretical. Because technically a hole going right through the earth wouldn't be bottomless in the sense of never ending (which is what this thread is discussing), it would be bottomless because whichever way you fall you end up on top. 

I think...


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Feb 11, 2004)

>.< nj.. gah, I was just asking..geez. Continue falling down that endless, _theoretical _ pit of yours then.. ;] *crosses off "scientist" on "What I want to be when I grow up" list*


----------

